

Ask HN: What are the best iOS dev blogs? - bkudria

I (and I'm sure others) would love to hear about your favorite iOS and mobile development, UX, and related blogs, sites, and resources. What's your secret sauce that makes you an awesome iOS dev?<p>(Let's keep it native-focused, not HTML5/mobile web dev/PhoneGap/etc. Android is OK, but personally I'm interested more in iOS.)
======
falava
Here is a list of some:

<http://speirs.org>

<http://mattgemmell.com>

<http://www.mikeash.com/pyblog/>

<http://nshipster.com>

<http://www.objectivesee.com>

<http://www.fruitstandsoftware.com/blog/>

<http://ashfurrow.com/blog/>

<http://www.cimgf.com/>

<http://www.cocoawithlove.com/>

All of them extracted from here:

<http://ashfurrow.com/blog/blog-resources>

And some more:

<http://objectivesea.tumblr.com/>

<http://soff.es/>

And finally, this is not a blog, but a series of videos, and not all the
videos are free ($9/month subscription), but I think it's a great resource:

<http://nsscreencast.com/>

Edit: added some urls

